
Ask HN: Where do YOU go to learn about blockchain? - wittenator
Hi HN,<p>Where do you go to get informed about Blockchain? We&#x27;re researchers looking at blockchain applications, and want to have an overview on how people read and learn about the topic.<p>One half of our research is purely academical publications, but the other is the real world. It would be super nice if you could do a quick comment of where you go to learn mostly about any Blockchains you&#x27;re interested in.
======
n-gauge
...Delved in with a library book, followed by internet and documentaries.

------
jnordwick
OT: is blockchain now a mass noun?

